# Best UK squirrel dog



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I really have seen some nice looking hunting dogs here on this forum. Here is the best hunting dog in all of England


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2010)

I bet his name is Weezer.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

What does he do, scare them to death?
Philly


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

photographic flash hunter is??

Or is it also imposes tremendous scare their prey? my dear Lucy is horrible


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey buddy, that's my dog! He does his job!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Awww, he's cute!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

philly said:


> What does he do, scare them to death?
> Philly


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

His encounter with Goodyear was not kind to him.


----------



## Garypco (Nov 19, 2010)

Thankfully not all our uk squirrel dogs are as ugly!!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This dog was on the news a couple of days he was in a dog pound a family has just taken him in, he sure is cute bless him.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> His encounter with Goodyear was not kind to him.


Oh boy!







Though I think that's congenital, poor little guy. Anyway I'm sure he could scare a squirrel out of a tree if nothing else!


----------

